# Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus



## uwe50 (29. März 2010)

*Start am am Dienstag, 30. März 2010, 18.00 Uhr Hofheim.*

Nähere Infos hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424

Anmeldungen bitte direkt im Frankfurter Forum oder per PN.


----------



## uwe50 (31. März 2010)

findet nicht statt (außer es organisieren sich Interessierte übers Forum)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6995971#post6995971

Erholsame Feiertage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (5. April 2010)

Nähere Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424

Anmeldungen bitte direkt im Frankfurter Forum oder per PN.


----------



## uwe50 (7. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> 10 Beinharte und Sympathisanten genossen die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Dienstags rund um Staufen, Rossert und Co . Lediglich über die Kleiderwahl war man sich uneins. Von optimistisch sommerlich Kurz/Kurz bis pessimistisch Lang/Lang (Windstopper....!!!) war alles vertreten  !
> 
> Am Donnerstag gehts zum Judenkopf. Wir starten am *08.04. um 18Uhr in Hofheim, Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)*
> 
> ...



Anmeldung bitte im Frankfurter Forum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2010)

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... und auch morgen, *Donnerstag den 15.04.* gibt es wieder ein lockeres Ründchen rein in die Hofheimer Wälder .
> 
> *Startzeit:* 18Uhr
> *Treffpunkt:* Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)
> ...




Anmeldung bitte im Frankfurter Forum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## hallotv (14. April 2010)

Hi,
nach den wirklich sehr schönen Trails und der sehr entspannten Tour am Dienstach bin ich wieder dabei. Schließlich muß ich irgendwann auch mal meine Schulden abtragen...
Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2010)

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424 

PS: Der Wald wwischen Eppstein und Eppenhain ist voll von tollen Singletrails


----------



## uwe50 (21. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> morgen (22.04.) sollte der Wald definitiv frei von wärmeliebenden Naturfreunden sein .
> 
> ...



Anmeldung bitte im Frankfurter Forum
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2010)

Ausgangspunkt wie bei der Clubtour vom 18.4.

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424 

PS: Wir tasten uns das erste Mal Richtung Feldberg vor. Die Tour führt uns zum Naturfreudenhaus, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Falkenstein und zurück, so dass wir um 21.00 Uhr zurück sind.


----------



## uwe50 (28. April 2010)

*Hofheim*: Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)

Das Wetter erreicht ja hochsommerliche Temperaturen von bis zu 26 Grad

Anmeldung bitte hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (3. Mai 2010)

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424 

Die Tour führt uns über Schneidhain, Ölmühlquelle, Billtalhöhe zum Naturfreundehaus, Steinkopf, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, Hohe Schneise, Fischbach, Rettershof dem Bahntrail entlang zurück zum Parkplatz, so dass wir um 21.15 Uhr dort zurück sind.


----------



## uwe50 (10. Mai 2010)

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (16. Mai 2010)

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (20. Mai 2010)

Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424

*Der Regen dürfte um 18 Uhr vorüber sein*


----------



## uwe50 (24. Mai 2010)

Die bereits am 11.5. geplante und dann ins Wasser gefallene Tour führt uns über Altenhain, Königstein, Falkenstein, Köcherfels, Reichenbachtal, Fuchsstein, Naturfreundehaus und zurück.

*Nähere Infos und Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (26. Mai 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns morgen um 18Uhr wie gewohnt in *Hofheim*, Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal). Die Trails werden dank des heutigen Regens morgen schön entstaubt sein .
> 
> Freu mich drauf!
> 
> Bis morgen Marion




Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (30. Mai 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche: 
*Dienstag, 1. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
*Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim*  - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Heute fahren wir über Schneidhain, Fuchstanz, zum Fuß vom kleinen Feldberg und geniessen die Abfahrt auf Singletrails Richtung Falkenstein, Königstein, Rote Mühle.  Geplant ist die Rückkehr beim Ausgangspunkt bis spätestens 21.30.  

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff bitte im Frankurter Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424 per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

Und hier noch die Wetteraussichten für diese Woche:


----------



## uwe50 (2. Juni 2010)

Laut Prognose ist ein sonniger Tag angesagt bei Temparaturen über 20 Grad.

Treffpunkt:
*Donnerstag (Feiertag), 3.6.10, 11.00 Uhr, Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim* - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.

Geplant ist eine Tour mit vielen Single Trails über Königstgein, Falkenstein, Hohemark, Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Königstein.  Rückkehr ca. 16.30 Uhr
Geschätzte Kilometer ca. 50 sowie etwa 800-900 Höhenmeter bei "gemütlichem" Tempo.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.  

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

*Anmeldung zum Treff bitte im Frankurter Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424 per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80*.


----------



## Cynthia (4. Juni 2010)

Was soll man sagen? ==> Gruppe, Route, Wetter waren super! 

Zu acht (37,5 % Frauenanteil ) haben wir bei endlich wunderbarem Sonnenschein  und Wärme die ausgedehnte Tour bestritten. Die Taunusgegend ist sooo vielfältig - genial!!!


 Bis demnächst mal wieder!


----------



## uwe50 (7. Juni 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche: 
*Dienstag, 8. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim* - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour: Rodenberg, Schneidhain, Biltalhöhe. Auf Forstwegen queren wir die Feldbergschneise zwei Mal und fahren dann diese ein Stück hoch, umrunden den kleinen Feldberg westlich Richtung Feldberg. Abfahrt vom Kleinen Feldberg Richtung Reichenbachtal, Falkenstein (Burg), Königstein (Burgwald) und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt, wo wir so um  21.30  wieder ankommen wollen.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7226908#post7226908
per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

Das Wetter in dieser Woche:


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Na das paßt ja hervorrragend, ich schleppe auch noch die letzten Reste einer Erkältung mit mir rum .
> 
> Aber DONNERSTAG 18Uhr steh ich in Hofheim Ecke Mainau /Am Ehrenmal  wieder auf der Matte. Also raff Dich auf, wir nehmen Rücksicht auf Kranke und Schwache .
> 
> ...



*Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)*

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...08#post7226908


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juni 2010)

*Dienstag, 15.6.10*
Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel.

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
Infos unter Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Geplante Tour: Gundelhard, Fischbach, Rettershof, Naturfreundehaus (Biltalhöhe), Eichkopf, Ruppertshain, Eppstein, Gundelhard (Hofheim)

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Allenfalls Beleuchtung mitnehmen für die Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im MTB-News.de-Forum frankfurt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7258202#post7258202, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## uwe50 (17. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... Und schon gleich wieder Donnerstag !!!!
> 
> Wie gewohnt treffen wir uns - mit Schutzblechen bewaffnet - in Hofheim um 18Uhr am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau!!!!!
> 
> ...




Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...08#post7226908


----------



## uwe50 (21. Juni 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche: 
*Dienstag, 22. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour: Schneidhain, Biltalhöhe. Auf Forstwegen queren wir die Feldbergschneise zwei Mal und fahren dann diese ein Stück hoch, umrunden den kleinen Feldberg westlich Richtung Feldberg. Abfahrt vom Kleinen Feldberg Richtung Reichenbachtal, Falkenstein (Burg), Königstein (Burgwald) und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt, wo wir so um 21.30 wieder ankommen wollen.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum Frankfurt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

Das Wetter in dieser Woche:


----------



## boettgeri (22. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,

wenn ich's zeitlich schaffe -wovon ich derzeit noch ausgehe-, komme ich auch mit..

Bis später,
Albrecht


----------



## uwe50 (23. Juni 2010)

Marion, Dir noch eine unfallfreie Alpenüberquerung bei tollem Wetter. 

Gestern haben wir zu 13. den Feldberg erklommen und bei der Abfahrt Richtung Reichenbachtal 2 x Schläuche ersetzt. Trotz der Eiseskälte (gefühlte 0 Grad) haben wir neu über die herausfordernden Singletrails am Feldberg gestaunt. 

Gerne vertrete ich Dich beim nächsten Treff:

*Donnerstag, 24. Juni 2010, 18.00 Uhr*

*Hofheim* Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) - Auf den Link klicken und schon wird der Weg von der Autobahn her angezeigt.

Die Pizzeria bzw. die Eisdiele sind das Ziel so um 21 Uhr. Ansonsten geniessen wir diesen herrlichen Sommertag auf Pfaden Richtung Judenkop.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.  

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boettgeri (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Urs,

danke nochmal für die schöne und äußerst abwechslungsreiche Tour. Den Gr. Feldberg wollte ich schon immer einmal erklimmen; - daß ich dieses Ziel gestern so unverhofft erreicht habe, freut mich um so mehr. 

Grüße aus Mainz,

Albrecht


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juni 2010)

Di. 29.6.10, 18:30 ist richtig

Wir treffen uns diese Woche mit "nicht allzu dunkler Brille" für klare Sicht beim "Abfahren":

*Dienstag, 29. Juni 2010, um punkt 18.30 Uhr wird losgefahren*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour über Königstein, Fuchstanz direkt auf den *Feldberg*. Abfahrt über den X-Trail, Rot Kreuz Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail, Schneidhain, Bahntrail, so dass wir ca, 21.30 wieder beim Ausgangspunkt sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. . 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## uwe50 (30. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Abends mal schnell auf den Feldberg und anschließend ewig auf Trails bergab..... der Sommer und die langen Abende könnten ewig so weiter gehen..... !!!!
> 
> Aufgrund der außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung unseres Clubs am Donnerstag um 20Uhr in Mainz in der Sportlerklause http://www.sv-gonsenheim.de, verlegen wir ausnahmsweise unseren Donnerstagsbiketreff mal nach Mainz und radeln mit den anderen Beinharten ab 18:30Uhr durch den Gonsenheimer-Wald. Treffpunkt http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...50.008553,8.200071&spn=0.007557,0.016823&z=16.
> 
> ...



Diesmal zu Gast

*Treff Gonsenheimer Wald: Starttermin 13.04.2010 *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr ab der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle ( Ende Kapellenstraße in Mainz-Gonsenheim) mit Jürgen, Clemens und Werner. Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2.


----------



## uwe50 (5. Juli 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche mit "nicht allzu dunkler Brille" für klare Sicht beim "Abfahren":

*Dienstag, 6. Juli 2010, um punkt 18.30 Uhr wird losgefahren*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour: Schneidhain, Naturfreundehaus, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Alt König, Falkenstein, Königstein so dass wir ca. 21.30 wieder beim Ausgangspunkt sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. . 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7326262#post7326262, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## uwe50 (7. Juli 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... heute Fußball und morgen wieder MTB: 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Am Ehrenmal / Mainau. Wie gewohnt mit anschließendem Stop am Pizza-und Eisstand!!!!
> 
> Bis morgen!!!
> 
> Marion



Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424,


----------



## uwe50 (12. Juli 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche mit "nicht allzu dunkler Brille" für klare Sicht beim "Abfahren" und bei etwas kühlerem Wetter:

*Dienstag, 13. Juli 2010, um punkt 18.30 Uhr wird losgefahren*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Feldberg-Tour: Königstein, Falkenstein, Fuchsstein, Anfahrt vom Feldberg aus östlicher Richtung, X-Trail 2 Sektionen, kleiner Feldberg, Feldbergschneise (3 Sektionen) dann Richtung Fuchsstein und Tageslichtabhängig zurück Richtung Kelkheim, so dass wir ca. 21.30 wieder beim Ausgangspunkt sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. . 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

... und hier wieder mal die 10 Tage Prognose. Achtet auf die Angaben übe den Sonnenuntergang. Die Tage werden ganz schnell wieder kürzer


----------



## uwe50 (14. Juli 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ... und morgen gehts weiter mit Bike, Eis und Pizza !
> 
> Treffpunkt: Ecke Mainau / Ehrenmal in Hofheim, 18Uhr.
> 
> Marion



Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424,


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juli 2010)

Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour wieder zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel.[/B]

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_starto...msnua9k6eagjc5 
Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Bei der Tour fahren wir Single-Trails am Staufen und im Gebiet vom Rossert.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Allenfalls Beleuchtung mitnehmen für die Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7368729&posted=1#post7368729, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## uwe50 (21. Juli 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:
			
		

> *Für Donnerstag sieht die Wettervorhersage aktuell grauselig aus. Trotzdem lade ich zum Biken um 18Uhr ab Hofheim Am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau ein. *
> 
> Sollten die vorhergesagten Regentropfen tatsächlich vom Himmel fallen, dann sag ich hier am genannten Tag bis 16:30Uhr wieder ab!!!
> 
> ...



Anmeldung und Infos im Frankfurter Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2010)

und wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub nutzen wir die restlichen Ende-Sommer-Tage. 

*Dienstag, 17.8.10*
Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel. 
Die Wetter Prognosen für den Dienstagvormittag sind schlecht. Gegen Abend könnte es aufhören zu regnen. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage werde ich im MTB-News-Forum bis 17.00 Uhr informieren, ob das Treffen stattfindet.

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_startort.php?id=33&PHPSESSID=cru07645ot93msnua9k6eagjc5 Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Um 20.30 wollen wir beim Restaurant Gundelhard zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20.46 Uhr, darum allenfalls Beleuchtung mitnehmen für die Heimfahrt.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7460840#post7460840, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## uwe50 (19. August 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ..... ansonsten gibt es dann wieder die Donnerstags-Option:
> 
> Diesmal schon wieder nicht mit mir, aber mit Urs! Treffpunkt 18Uhr, Hofheim Am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau.
> 
> ...



Genauer Treffpunkt hier:
*Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (23. August 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 24.8.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20.45 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20.28 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Die Runde führt uns zum Naturfreundehaus, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Ostflanke Altkönig, Falkenstein und zurück nach Kelkheim.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im MTB-News.de-Forum Frankfurt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7485400#post7485400, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

*Beleuchtung*
Zwischen der Lupine und der billigen LED Lampe für 9 EUR werden viele Produkte angeboten. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr die DX-Lampe zugelegt. Mit der Lampe habe ich mittlerweile viele Nachtrunden auch auf Single Trails absolviert. Hier die Zusammenstellung der Argumente sowie die Links zu einer Helm- und Rad-Lampe:

*Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe ! - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Dikussion zu Lampen bitte in diesem Forum vornehmen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=china+lampe 

DealExtreme: $77.60 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,60 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

DealExtreme: $77.96 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 5-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,96 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Achtung die Lieferzeit beträgt 4-5 Wochen (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe)
Tipp: Bei einer Lampe ist die Chance groß, kein Zoll bezahlen zu müssen


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2010)

Ich bin heute Abend da und falls Marion immer noch unterwegs ist, werde ich mir eine Runde ausdenken. 

*Treffpunkt heute in Hofheim, 18:00 Uhr*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung mit. Licht für die Rückfahrt nicht vergessen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7496149#post7496149

Aufgrund der etwas unsicheren Wetterlage bitte um 16:30 nochmals im Frankfurter Forum nachschauen oder Rückfragen unter 0151 182 483 80. 

Laut Prognose besteht ab 20 Uhr ein Regenrisiko von 15% bei  Temparaturen von 23 Grad.


----------



## uwe50 (30. August 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 31.8.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20.45 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20.13 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im MTB-News.de-Forum Frankfurt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7508935#post7508935, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 


*Beleuchtung*
Zwischen der Lupine und der billigen LED Lampe für 9 EUR werden viele Produkte angeboten. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr die DX-Lampe zugelegt. Mit der Lampe habe ich mittlerweile viele Nachtrunden auch auf Single Trails absolviert. Hier die Zusammenstellung der Argumente sowie die Links zu einer Helm- und Rad-Lampe:

*Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe ! - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Dikussion zu Lampen bitte in diesem Forum vornehmen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=china+lampe 

DealExtreme: $77.60 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,60 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

DealExtreme: $77.96 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 5-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,96 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Achtung die Lieferzeit beträgt ca. 3 Wochen (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe)
Tipp: Bei einer Lampe ist die Chance groß, kein Zoll bezahlen zu müssen


*Wettervorhersage*
Das Wetter soll im Verlauf vom Dienstag regenfrei werden.


----------



## Jache (30. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Kriftel, also direkt um die Ecke. Würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren, jedoch wie ist denn bei euch die Geschwindigkeit bzw. das Fahrlevel?

Bin noch absoluter Anfänger und möchte keine "Behinderung" für die anderen sein.

Grüße
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (1. September 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande und rufe für Donnerstag zum Biketreff 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal auf !
> 
> Bis Morgen!!!
> 
> Marion



*Das ist hier: *
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)


----------



## Cynthia (1. September 2010)

Jache schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Kriftel, also direkt um die Ecke. Würde gerne mal mit euch mitfahren, jedoch wie ist denn bei euch die Geschwindigkeit bzw. das Fahrlevel?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

probier's aus und fahr doch morgen einfach mal mit . Jeder von uns hat einmal angefangen ... . Du weißt schon -> Übung macht den Meister .

 Bis morgen?


----------



## uwe50 (6. September 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 07.9.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:58 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im MTB-News.de-Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7523384#post7523384, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

PS:
Die Wetterprognose Ist für diese Woche "bescheiden". Ich werde am Dienstag, bis 16:45 mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer keinen Internetzugang hat, kann mich anrufen.


----------



## uwe50 (8. September 2010)

nachdem die gestrige Runde ins Wasser gefallen ist:



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch: Donnerstag 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal !!!
> 
> Es wird bestimmt nicht regnen, denn ich hab mir gestern ne neue Regenjacke gekauft !
> 
> ...


----------



## uwe50 (12. September 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 14.9.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:45 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7555013#post7555013), per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

PS:
Aktuell sind für Dienstag  0,2 mm Niederschlag bei 30 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt. Die Temperaturen liegen bei ca. 16 Grad. 
Ich werde am Dienstag, bis 16:45 mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer keinen Internetzugang hat, kann mich anrufen.


----------



## uwe50 (15. September 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Besser spät als gar nicht :
> 
> Wenn jemand morgen Lust hat auf eine wahrscheinlich recht schlammige Ausfahrt..... herzlich Willkommen..... um 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal.... Regenbekleidung kann nicht schaden.....
> 
> ...



Das ist hier:
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Anmeldung wie immer über das Frankfurter Forum 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2010)

Ich bin am Dienstag nicht dabei. hjw übernimmt die Tour.  

*Dienstag, 21.9.10*
Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel. 

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_startort.php?id=33&PHPSESSID=cru07645ot93msnua9k6eagjc5 Tel.  01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Um 20.00 wollen wir beim Restaurant Gundelhard zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19.27 Uhr, darum in jedem Fall *Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum, telefonisch an hjw 01 76 - 20 82 03 02 oder einfach pünktlich an einem der Treffpunkte sein.

Aktuell sind die Wetterprognosen für den nächsten Dienstag gut. Falls eine unsichere Wetterlage vorhanden ist, um 16.45 hier nochmals ins Frankfurter Forum schauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist.


----------



## odu (23. September 2010)

Hi,

findet heute Abend 23.09.2010, ne Tour statt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## uwe50 (23. September 2010)

odu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> findet heute Abend 23.09.2010, ne Tour statt?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ja 

Das ist hier um 18:00 Uhr
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Anmeldung wie immer über das Frankfurter Forum 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424[/url


----------



## mathias (23. September 2010)

Hi Urs,

mein Chef hat beschlossen mich noch zu ärgern.
Ich packs sicher nicht.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (23. September 2010)

Ärgere ihn zurück ! Nicht schlimm, Urs ist auch nicht dabei ...


----------



## uwe50 (27. September 2010)

Um noch etwas Tesgeslicht mitzunehmen, treffen wir uns für die letzten 5 Dienstage vor der Umstellung auf Winterzeit am Dienstag jeweils bereits um 18 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 28.9.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:16 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7590537#post7590537), per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

PS:
Laut aktueller Wetterprognose sollen die Regenfälle am Dienstag im Laufe des Tages aufhören. Die Temperaturen liegen bei ca. 12 Grad. Insgesamt eine ideale Gelegenheit, die "Winter-Klamotten" auf Tauglichkeit zu überprüfen. 
Ich werde am Dienstag, bis 16:45 mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer keinen Internetzugang hat, kann mich anrufen.


----------



## yvonne283 (27. September 2010)

Ich bin dabei  aber nur wenn s net regnet.


----------



## uwe50 (30. September 2010)

Wir treffen uns wie üblich um 18.00 Uhr (pünktlich)
*Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Wir umrunden heute Abend den Frankfurter Flughafen (ca. 55 km, 3 Std. Fahrzeit, kaum Höhenmeter  )

*Um 18.15/18.20 kommen wir in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104 vorbei und können Mitfahrer aufgabeln ...*
Treffpunkt auf Google Maps

Da es kalt bleibt und von unten etwas nass ist 2-lagige Bekleidung angesagt.

Um 21 bis 21:15 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:13 Uhr, darum unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## uwe50 (1. Oktober 2010)

Für die Touren vom Di. 5. und Do. 7. Oktober müsst Ihr Euch selber organisieren.

Ich schlage folgende Treffpunkte vor:

*Dienstag, 5.10.10, 18:00 Uhr (!) Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*Donnerstag, 7.10.10, 18:00 Uhr Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:56 bzw. 18:52 Uhr, darum unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

*Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum dient der Motiavation von Unentschlossenen.  *

Viel Spass. Wir werden den hoffentlich im Vinschgau bei Sonne und angenehmen Temperaturen erleben.


----------



## yvonne283 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## uwe50 (11. Oktober 2010)

Um noch etwas Tasgeslicht mitzunehmen, treffen wir uns für die im Oktober verbleibenden Dienstage vor der Umstellung auf Winterzeit jeweils bereits um 18 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 12.10.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:42 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

Das Wetter



*bei 11,6 Grad*


----------



## hallotv (11. Oktober 2010)

So wie`s aussieht, fahre ich mit (wenn meine Beleuchtung geht).
Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bitte vormerken: 
Am *Do. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  

Bis zur Umstellung auf die Winterzeit verbleiben noch 2 Diens- und Donnerstage. 

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 19.10.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Spätestens um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:27 Uhr, darum *unbedingt ausreichende Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier Frankfurter MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

Wetter:
Temperatur Max. 8,8 Grad, Regenrisiko 95%. Darum Am Di. ab 16:30 nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## uwe50 (21. Oktober 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
> Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
> Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim.
> Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen.
> Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.





Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wie Ihr bestimmt schon gelesen habt, endet die Tour nächste Woche im Meisterturm, eventuell Wechselkeidung mitbringen.
> 
> Morgen wird es daher das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr zum Momenti Italiani gehen - ein Grund dabei zu sein!
> 
> ...



Anmeldung wie immer im Frankfurter Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453424


----------



## uwe50 (25. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  

*Los geht's zum letzten Dienstagstreff (vom Sommerhalbjahr ) am Dienstag, 26.10.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Spätestens um 20:00 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:14 Uhr, darum *unbedingt ausreichende Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff im Frankfurter Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

Wetter:
Temperatur Max. 8,2 Grad, Sonnenscheindauer 4:15 Std., Regenrisiko 10% .


----------



## uwe50 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Das Ende (des Sommerbiketreffs) naht und es scheint uns nochmal gutes Abschlußbikewetter gegönnt zu sein!!!!
> 
> Nicht vergessen, am Donnerstag fallen wir nach getaner Bikearbeit (Start wie immer 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal) in den Meisterturm ein . Neben Licht diesmal eventuell noch ein paar trockene Wechselklamotten, ein Schloss und genügend Kleingeld mitbringen!!!
> 
> ...



 
*Heute Abend, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  
Bitte anmelden mit PN an uwe50 oder hier eine entsprechende Absichtserklärung hinterlassen.


----------



## uwe50 (8. November 2010)

Vor uns steht eine Woche mit typischem Novemberwetter: Nass, kalt, unangenehm. Wie sich das in Wirklichkeit anfühlt können wir erfahren 

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 10. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Diesmal umrunden wir den Flughafen über Schwanheim, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Startbahn West, Kelsterbach. Spätestens um 21.30 Uhr sollten wir in Sindlingen zurück sein. 

Mitfahrer aus Frankfurt können sich uns um ca. 19:15 Uhr bei der S-Bahn Station anschliessen.. Bitte bei der Anmeldung auf Treffpunkt Stadion hinweisen, sonst fahren wir diesen Punkt nicht an.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS:
Der Treffpunkt liegt neben der S-Bahn-Station Sindlingen von wo die Züge in etwa 18 Minuten am Bahnhof Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel sind.*


----------



## uwe50 (15. November 2010)

Diese Woche soll es nach dem "frühlingshaften" Sonntag wieder kühler werden und ab diesntag Mittag soll es aufhören zu regnen. So ergibt sich auch diese Woche wieder der Mittwoch als voraussichtlich wettermässig bester Abend 

*Treffpunkt Mittwoch, 17. November 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir umrunden den Flughafen weiträumg über Kelsterbach, Odenwaldhütte, Mönchenbruch, südlich an Mörfelden vorbei Richtung Langen, Sprendlingen, Frankfurter Kreuz, Unterschweinstiege und zurück nach Sindlingen. Das sind etwa 51 km, 100 m Steigung. Bei 18 km/h und 15 Minuten Pause wären wir um 21.30 Uhr zurück in Sindlingen. Also rechnen wir eher mit 21:45 Uhr.

Wenn jemand unterwegs zusteigen will, kann er mich per PN anschreiben.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS:
Der Treffpunkt liegt neben der S-Bahn-Station Sindlingen von wo die Züge in etwa 18 Minuten am Bahnhof Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel sind.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (13. Dezember 2010)

Durch die Kälte gut abgetrocknete Straßen - so stelle ich mir den Straßenzustand anfangs dieser Woche vor. Die Temperaturen sollen in den nächsten Tagen unter null bleiben. Erst ab Donnerstag sind wieder zunehmende Niederschläge (Schnee) prognostiziert. Mit dem Mittwoch als Ausweichtermin treffen wir uns am 

*Dienstag, 14. Dezember 2010, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 2,5 Std. und wollen so um 21:00 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Die Strecke könnte dem Main entlang Richtung Mainz führen und wieder zurück. 


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS: 
Bitte um 17 Uhr in jedem Fall nochmals hier ins Forum schauen ob gefahren wird oder kurz anrufen. *

*PS:
Der Treffpunkt liegt neben der S-Bahn-Station Sindlingen von wo die Züge in etwa 18 Minuten am Bahnhof Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel sind. Oder Ihr kommt mit dem Rad nach Sindlingen und begleitet uns dann auf Eurem Rückweg wieder Richtung Westen  *


----------



## uwe50 (28. Februar 2011)

Es verbleiben 4 Winterrunden. Die Sonne zumindest kündigt den nahen Frühling an (wenn es doch gefühlt noch kalt ist). Die Prognosen für Di., Mi. und Do. sind gleichwertig. Darum wählen wir den Tag mitten in der Woche.

*Mittwoch, 2.3.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren 3 Std. und wollen damit um 21:30 in Sindlingen zurück sein. Pannen verlängern die Fahrzeit  Wenn es nicht zu stark windet fahren wir wieder mal Richtung Mainz (und natürlich zurück), sonst rund um den Flughafen.


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Eine Absage aufgrund der Witterung würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr veröffentlicht. 

Anmeldung hier im Frankfurter Forum, per PN oder T-Mobile 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80

*PS:
Der Treffpunkt liegt neben der S-Bahn-Station Sindlingen von wo die Züge in etwa 18 Minuten am Bahnhof Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel sind. Oder Ihr kommt mit dem Rad nach Sindlingen und begleitet uns dann auf Eurem Rückweg wieder Richtung Westen  *


----------



## uwe50 (27. März 2011)

Im Main Taunus Kreis beginnen diese Woche wieder die regelmässigen Dienstags- und Donnerstagstouren.

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (30. März 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 31.3.11, 18 Uhr in Hofheim mit Marion.

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (4. April 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 05.04.11, 18.15 Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 07.04.11, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 12.04.11, 18.15 Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 14.04.11, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (17. April 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 19.04.11, 18.15 Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (20. April 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 21.04.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (25. April 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 26.04.11, 18.15 Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 28.04.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (1. Mai 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 03.05.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 05.05.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (8. Mai 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 10.05.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (12. Mai 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 12.05.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (15. Mai 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 17.05.11, 18.00 Busbahnhof Hofheim, 18:30 Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (18. Mai 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 19.05.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (22. Mai 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 24.05.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (26. Mai 2011)

Und natürlich auch heute: 

Tour am Donnerstag, 16.05.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (30. Mai 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 31.05.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*[/URL


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2011)

Und natürlich auch heute: 

Tour am Donnerstag, 09.06.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


PS:
Bei der Dienstagstour vom 7.6.11 waren wir das 2. Mal in diesem Sommer aif dem Feldberg


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juni 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 14.06.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juni 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 21.06.11, 18:00 Bahnhof in Hofheim oder 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard  

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juni 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 23.06.11, 11:00 Uhr in Kelkheim, Rotebergstr. 30

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


PS:
Am Abend um 18 Uhr findet keine Tour statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (26. Juni 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 28.06.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juni 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 30.06.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (24. Juli 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 26.07.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. 

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juli 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 28.07.11, 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal - mit Marion

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (8. August 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 09.08.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 16.08.11, 18.30 (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (22. August 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 23.08.11, *18.15* (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (24. August 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 25.08.11, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (28. August 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 30.08.11, *18.15* (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (31. August 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 01.09.11, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (5. September 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 06.09.11, *18.15* (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2011)

Tour am Donnerstag, 08.09.11, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 13.09.11, *18.15* (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (18. September 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 20.09.11, 
*18.00* ab Hofheim (Busbahnhof)
*18.25* (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (10. Oktober 2011)

Tour am Dienstag, 11.10.11, *18.15* (!) Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (12. Oktober 2011)

3. Letzte Saison-Tour am Donnerstag, 13.10.11, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (31. Oktober 2011)

*Winterrunden:*

Mittwoch, 02.11.11, 18.00 Uhr in Frankfurt-Sindlingen (direkt beim S-Bahnhof der S1 - Linie von wiesbaden, Mainz-Kastel, Frankfurt)

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (6. November 2011)

*Winterrunde:*

Mittwoch, 09.11.11, 18.30 Uhr (!) in Frankfurt-Sindlingen (direkt beim S-Bahnhof der S1 - Linie von Wiesbaden, Mainz-Kastel, Frankfurt)

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (20. November 2011)

*Winterrunde:*

Und nach dem 16.   auch wieder am Mittwoch, 23.11.11, 18.30 Uhr (!) in Frankfurt-Sindlingen (direkt beim S-Bahnhof der S1 - Linie von Wiesbaden, Mainz-Kastel, Frankfurt)

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (11. Dezember 2011)

*Winterrunde:*

...und auch im Dezember wird (noch) gefahren. Nächste Runde am Dienstag, 13.12.11, 18.30 Uhr (!) in Frankfurt-Sindlingen (direkt beim S-Bahnhof der S1 - Linie von Wiesbaden, Mainz-Kastel, Frankfurt)

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (27. März 2012)

Der Sommer kommt!

*Tour am Dienstag, 27.03.12, 18.30 Uhr in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*

(Jürgen, Nicole und weitere wissen ja nun, wo das ist  )

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (29. März 2012)

Tour heute Donnerstag, 29.03.12, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2012)

*Samstag, 5.5.12, 10 Uhr, Bahnhof Eppstein*

Details hier: Zweite Testfahrt zum Judenkopf 

... und hier noch das Höchster Kreisblatt zum Thema "Königsweg für die Biker?"


----------



## uwe50 (5. Mai 2012)

*Heutige 2. Testfahrt in Eppstein zum Judenkopf*

Etwa 50 Mountainbiker treffen trotz widerlicher Wetterprognose in Eppstein ein, um in vier Gruppen die 25 km lange Strecke bei 700 Höhenmeter abzufahren. Während der Tour gab es einen kurzen Regenschauer, am Ende der Tour kam dann der richtige Regen. Da waren aber die meisten bereits bei der Rückfahrt oder in der Wunderbar weite Welt. Die einen fanden heute neue Trails, die anderen interessante Gespräche und wieder andere das Erlebnis, in einer Gruppe mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein. 

Die gewählte Strecke beinhaltete bereits Kompromisse. Selbstverständlich kann man das Ganze auch umgekehrt fahren und die vielen Trails-Abzweigungen eröffnen reichhaltige Streckenvariationen auf engstem Raum.

Wer das Gebiet näher kennen lernen möchte, kann sich z.B. am 

Sonntag 19.08.2012 für den Eppsteintrail-MTB-Marathon anmelden oder 
an den Beinhart MTB.-Treffs Dienstag und Donnerstag in Hofheim bzw. Kelkheim oder 
an den MTB-Treffs vom TV-Lorsbach (Mo. und Sa.) teilnehmen 

Noch zwei Bitten an die TeilnehmerInnen:

Bitte die heutige Strecke in keiner Weise veröffentlichen
Wer den Beurteilungsbogen noch nicht ausgefüllt hat, kann diesen als PDF-Datei unter der E-Mail Adresse [email protected] anfordern.

Zum Schluss allen noch ein herzliches Dankeschön. Mir hat es Spass gemacht!


----------



## uwe50 (6. Mai 2012)

Und hier noch den Fragebogen zur Testfahrt ...

Als Exceldatei bitte anfordern unter [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (9. Mai 2012)

Und hier ein Bericht aus dem Wiesbadener Kurier

*Mountainbike: Route um den Judenkopf kommt bei Radsportlern an*

 für die Jornalistin


----------



## uwe50 (12. August 2012)

*Tour Dienstag, 14.08.12, 18.00 Uhr in Kelkheim*

Nähre Infos und Anmeldung *hier*



*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, Römerberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes
Auch im Hinblick auf das geplante neue Hessische Waldgesetz sollten wir diese Veranstaltung zahlreich unterstützen. Aus dem MTK können wir gemeinsam hinfahren. 
Treffpunkte: 19:20 Leunabrücke, 19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke - Details folgen!
Wäre toll, wenn die Beinharten aus Mainz und Wiesbaden die Veranstaltung unterstützen (mit gemeinsamer Anfahrt zu den Treffpunkten der Biker aus dem Main Taunus Kreis)


----------



## hallotv (21. August 2012)

Hallo Urs,
wir (Andie ,Sarah, Marc und ich) waren da. War nett, u.a. weil man schön von Mainz aus an- und rückfahren konnte, nahezu autofrei. Und schön warm.

Habe nur Deinen Bruder dort gesehen,

Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (21. August 2012)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hallo Urs,
> wir (Andie ,Sarah, Marc und ich) waren da. War nett, u.a. weil man schön von Mainz aus an- und rückfahren konnte, nahezu autofrei. Und schön warm.
> 
> Habe nur Deinen Bruder dort gesehen,
> ...


----------

